# Some Pics of the Garden and Harvest



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I definitely will have to be getting a pressure cooker as we will be putting a bunch of stuff up this year.

Went through the Garden a pulled or picked a few things. All the onions and taters will have to come out in the next week or so, but just here is just a bit of the harvest and yet to come.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super looking garden! Nice yield.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautifullll and very nice pics,flawless, awesome, you really must have a 
Green thumbs up to you. What do you pressure cook? before or after freezing?
Thanks and a supperb job indeed.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Great job with the garden!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, and picture presentation,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice garden!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice...how far along is your corn? Looks like you must have planted same time I did.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks everyone, 

fishingtwo, will be first time to pressure cook, and no freezing at all.

Planted everything in early February, corn is getting close.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow Great garden


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful garden and veggies!! The last pic says it all! MMMMMM good.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Astros13 said:


> Wow Great garden


X2!! double wow!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*REEL Nice*



RLwhaler said:


> X2!! double wow!


 X-3 triple Wow CVA34


----------

